# Turkey Question



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

There have been some turkeys that have shown up at my mothers place and she said that she likes seeing them around. There is an area out behind the house that just got filled in with dirt and they seeded the area.

My question is. Is there something that I could plant out there for the turkeys to eat?

This area doesn't have any shade nor will it be watered through the summer. I have had people say oak brush and russian olives but she doesn't want those back their.

I would really appreciate any suggestions that people may have.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

A turkey feeder filled with cornmeal!!! best ever...

Just has to be removed (legally) prior to the opening of the hunt.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

http://www.nwtf.org/conservation/bullet ... tin_12.pdf


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> A turkey feeder filled with cornmeal!!! best ever...
> 
> Just has to be removed (legally) prior to the opening of the hunt.


I had thought of that but was looking for something that will grow on it's own instead just throwing out food.

*Pro*

Thanks for the link.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I would study the area that the birds have been coming into and try and figure out what brings them there. Look at not only the actual food plants but also cover plants and water if present. Try and replicate that area in your new area. Obviously the birds like that environment and should visit your newly expanded area as well. Keep in mind that turkeys utilize different food sources as the seasons and food sources change so you may not always have your visitors.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

I would try something like sunflowers, anything with some type of seed.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I know they love to chow on the dandelions as they come up, several wild turkeys that I have cleaned have been full of'em.
I raised two bronze turkeys up at our cabin on the mountain last summer, and they ate every dandielion they could find. And then they were good to eat. :mrgreen:


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

2full said:


> I know they love to chow on the dandelions as they come up, several wild turkeys that I have cleaned have been full of'em.
> I raised two bronze turkeys up at our cabin on the mountain last summer, and they ate every dandielion they could find. And then they were good to eat. :mrgreen:


That's good there is no shortage of those around here. LOL

Maybe I won't have to plant anything after all.


----------

